# Giangiacomo Guelfi Has Left Us



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Italian Baritone Giangiacomo Guelfi died yesterday February 8. Born in Rome 21 December 1924 he studied Law and then voice under Tito Ruffo. He was noted for his portrayals of Verdi and Puccini. He was an extrovert performer who possessed a large, powerful and exciting voice and was especially renowned for his portrayal of Scarpia in Pucinni's Tosca. Her he performs the Torture Scene from that opera with Renata Tebaldi.






In recordings like this his memory will live on.


----------

